

Yodlee Tracks Bank Cards, Sells Data to Investors - kjw
http://www.wsj.com/articles/provider-of-personal-finance-tools-tracks-bank-cards-sells-data-to-investors-1438914620

======
kjw
From experience, I've seen an explosion in a cottage industry around sourcing
and selling data. While it was more common that I'd see startups (esp mobile
app companies) supplementing their primary business model by selling their
data to investors or data resellers, I've recently noticed startups aimed
directly at this market opportunity (Earnest Research, Second Measure, etc.)
Interestingly, Priceonomics also pivoted into doing data crawling for hedge
funds.

